# Paypal buttons on breeder websites?



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Another member and I were having a discussion about "reputable" breeders and their websites. On the website in question, I noticed a Paypal button proudly displayed on the homepage, which to me is an immediate turn-off. 

The other member argues that there is nothing wrong with breeders accepting Paypal or credit card, and I agree, but IMO there's a difference between accepting deposits or puppy payments that way, and posting a link to Paypal right smack dab on the website for all to see.

There are many reasons why I think a Paypal button is a bad idea, but I'd like to hear the opinions of others. Discuss.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I actually would love the PayPal button. Or at least the ability to pay that way. I was able to PayPal with my Kaos. My current 6 month old puppy Havoc I had to send a check......

(Edit) I absolutely didn't think there was any way I would get ripped off sending a check to Bullinger Shepherds. But PayPal would have been much more convenient and fast.....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I agree it's convenient...my concern is that it might be TOO convenient, and attract the wrong sort of buyers. If I were a breeder, I'd happily accept Paypal, but I wouldn't put the button on my homepage.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Our breeder didnt have that option a couple of years ago but see that her website does now. It's not on the front page but on the puppy pricing tab. I sent the deposit check, we had already visited. When I went to pick Russ up she preferred cash for the remainder but would have accepted a check. I'm easy to work with & trusted her so brought cash.

It kind of looks like I could just put a deposit down on a puppy when there are no litters available. Perhaps it's turned off? I wonder how that's managed?

Freestep, I certainly see your point. I could see how it's easier for breeder & buyer and maybe just updating with the times? There's literally only one bill that I write a check for, our county water & sewer because you can't pay online. I understand we are talking about a living being & I hope screenings are still being done.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

As long as that paypal button doesn't automatically put a deposit on a puppy... I see no problem with it. Like if there was a warning above the paypal link where it says all puppy buyers must be screened prior to putting down a deposit or something like that. 

Now if that paypal button automatically gets you a puppy without ever actually speaking to the breeder than I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Now if that paypal button automatically gets you a puppy without ever actually speaking to the breeder than I can see where you're coming from.


In a way, it sort of *implies* that, rightly or wrongly.

At least, that is my impression. I have seen a lot of BYB/puppymill/"designer" dog sites that have pictures of puppies and a Paypal button next to each one. Easy peasy. 

Maybe I am overly jaded.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Freestep said:


> In a way, it sort of *implies* that, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> At least, that is my impression. I have seen a lot of BYB/puppymill/"designer" dog sites that have pictures of puppies and a Paypal button next to each one. Easy peasy.
> 
> Maybe I am overly jaded.


In 99% of the cases you see... you're probably right. 

I thought I remembered seeing one of those broker sites with some nice dogs with that "buy now" paypal option. It wasn't the typical puppy mill / lancaster / greenfield type website. This broker actually had some really nice adult dogs for sale. Can't remember which one though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't care either way. I don't make choices about breeders or what dogs to buy based on payment options or how their web site is setup. The nice thing about PayPal is that if you don't already know each other or have previously done business, it offers another layer of protection and a third party for handling any disputes. I personally would never just pick out a puppy from a web site and make an instant deposit but I don't necessarily assume that is how a breeder operates (or assume they are any better at screening prospective buyers in the absence of a PayPal button).


----------

